# [French NR] Quentin Savard Megaminx 1:06.29 avg 1:00.10 single



## tintinwrc (May 17, 2014)

Fail sub 1...
[video=youtube_share;iXEloD3NQN8]http://youtu.be/iXEloD3NQN8[/video]


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 17, 2014)

Too bad for the 1:00.10  , still very nice


----------

